# anyone still hunting sharpies?



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i have not seen too much activity here concerning sharptails lately. anyone else hunt them this time of year? southwest coughing up any birds this year? pheasants are down and the last time they were down like this, i did real well on grouse in the southwest.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I hunt them all season. They are down in some areas this year. I still have been able to get into them pretty good though.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

good to hear, i will be headed north on tuesday!


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I am down your way today and for the last couple of days in Glenrock working. Wish the weather would hold so I can finish up and get home and back to hunting. Good luck on your trip.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

They are starting to get a little jumpy. I was out Friday afternoon, didnt get any sharpies, but ran into a covey of these....


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

-No wonder you weren't at work...


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Its the fall......what do you expect???


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

no doubt! i have been hunting so much that i haven't even had time too get on this computer. from what i saw, the sharpies were up a little, but not much. next year may prove to be good. once i returned to Wyo. i started hunting huns and chukars. a week ago 2 of us shot 6 chukar and 10 huns! limit here is 5 chukar and 5 huns.  we had several other good hunts for huns. now coyotes are getting most of my attention. it's a tough job, but someone has to do it! the coyotes do pay a little. that qualifies it as a job, right?


----------

